
So many devs use the F word in their source codes,why? - devspaper
http://unbug.github.io/codelf/#fuck
======
davelnewton
Because it's fucking expressive.

Because programming can be fucking annoying.

Because programming can be fucking amazing.

Because the fucking fucker's fucking well fucked.

FTW!

~~~
devspaper
Man,you need girl,lol

------
J_Darnley
Because things can get so fucking annoying to the point that you feel the need
to drop f-bombs everywhere. What's so wrong with the word fuck? It is so
versatile.

~~~
devspaper
So right!

